# Sportlerinnen



## bandol (13 Mai 2009)

Suche posts mit sportlerinnen (Eiskunstlaufen, Läuferinnen, Gymnastik, ...) wo man einen Stringabdruck sieht.

Wer hat so was ?


----------



## Tokko (13 Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ist ja da schon was für dich dabei.

http://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=1436054
http://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=1436159


----------



## bandol (14 Mai 2009)

sehe mit diesem Link leider nix.


----------



## Katzun (15 Mai 2009)

gib mal "Tanz" in die suche ein, da siehste einige abdrücke


----------



## Tokko (15 Mai 2009)

bandol schrieb:


> sehe mit diesem Link leider nix.



Stimmt.

Dann geh mal in unseren Sportbereich und gib unter "dieses Forum durchsuchen" mal Gymnastics oder Skating ein.

Das kannst du auch unter Olympische Spiele 2008 Peking versuchen.


----------



## guhrle (16 Mai 2009)

hi wollt ja mal danke sagen für die schönen bilder.


----------



## bandol (20 Mai 2009)

super, danke!


----------

